# Door Hinge Repair



## johny (Apr 11, 2017)

Our '72 GTO has had a rattle in the drivers door I haven't been able to track down. Everything in the is door is tight, no loose or stripped nuts, bolts, or screws and the window mechanism is in very good condition. The last thing I can think of are the door hinge pins. The door doesn't sag, rub on the sill, and closes great, but when we're driving the door rattles. Has anyone replaced the hinge pins on their GTO? There are several different brands out there and I was wondering if anyone can suggest a good one or if there is something happening that may be causing the rattle.

Thanks in advance for everyone's help
John


----------



## soberjoe (Nov 28, 2016)

It’s possible that the window felts are old and compressed, no longer cushioning the glass.

However all the way up, or in the closed position, I wouldn’t think that the glass would rattle.

Hmmmm . . .

Be sure to let us know what you find,

Joe


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## BLK69JUDGE (Jun 10, 2010)

*what sober joe said*

window up... window down ...in the middle ... 
the rattle is still there ?? and its from in the door ... not lower fender
not power window wiring ..emergency brake cable slappin the floor


have you driven with the door panel off ?

its probably your inside adjustable mirror cable not clippedback in the bendable finger
jumpin around

scott t


----------



## johny (Apr 11, 2017)

Hi BLK69JUDGE,
Yup. The window doesn't make a sound regardless of where I have it. The mirror cable is not rubbing on anything in the door. Last summer I was able to stop the rattle by taping a small piece of 1/8" thick rubber to the door where the A-pillar meets the door jamb. I've tried to lift the door when it's open and it doesn't budge. I will check the emergency brake cable. Thanks


----------

